# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Der Leidensweg....

## schiene

28 Jahre hab ich geraucht,mindestens 25 Zigaretten am Tag.Hab jetzt mal nen Lungencheck machen lassen,Kehlkopfuntersuchung,Blutwerte und den ganzen anderen scheiß.
Eigentlich dürft ich ja nach meinem intensiven Lebenswandel nix mehr leben aber der Arzt sagte alles paletti,sie treiben bestimmt viel Sports!Nee,schon seit mind.25 Jahren nichts mehr.
Es ist echt zum kotzen....da raucht und säuft man Jahrezehnte,ärgert sich mit den Weibern rum und dann das....Gesund.... in allen Bereichen(naja,den Kopf lassen wir mal weg)
Aber eigentlich wollte ich nur sagen das ich seit 6 Tagen schon nicht mehr rauche und ich sehr stolz auf mich bin!
Mal sehen wie lange ich es durchhalte.  ::  
Wer gute Tips hat um die Leidenszeit ohne Tabak zu erleichtern kann sie gerne hier los werden.Vielleicht gibts noch paar gute Tips!?
mfG schiene

----------

Jedesmal wenn die Lust nach nach Nikotin und Co wächst diese in Fleischeslust umwandeln und dem entsprechend die Lebenspartnerin beglücken. 

Bin nun seit  fünf Monaten Nichtraucher und meine Mia noch nie so erfüllt wie zuvor.   ::

----------

> Jedesmal wenn die Lust nach nach Nikotin und Co wächst diese in Fleischeslust umwandeln und dem entsprechend die Lebenspartnerin beglücken. 
> 
> Bin nun seit  fünf Monaten Nichtraucher und meine Mia noch nie so erfüllt wie zuvor.


Wäre ich jetzt bösartig würde ich phommel fragen : ERfüllt oder BEfüllt?

Aber @schiene, die Sucht Rauchen spielt sich im Kopf ab und im Kopf musst Du dieses Suchtproblem auch lösen. Du musst es einfach nur WOLLEN und schon hast Du kein Problem mehr. Ich weis, ich weis, man tut sich fürchterlich leicht, einem anderen Menschen, der sich mit den Entzugserscheinungen plagt, solche sich dumm anhörenden Ratschläge zu geben, aber, Du kannst daran drehen wie Du willst, das alleine ist das ganze Geheimnis. Ich selbst bin seit dem 19.Januar 2002 clean (das war der Tag, an dem mir meine Laiat telefonisch eröffnete, dass ich im stolzen Alter von damals fast 62 Jahren noch einmal Vater werde). Ich hatte zuvor täglich bis zu 60 von diesen Glimmstengeln inhaliert und das bevorstehende Zusammensein mit unserem Sohn zum Anlass genommen, sofort ohne Überlegungen oder Zögern damit aufzuhören. Natürlich ist so ein Anlass hilfreich, sehr sogar, nur, aufhören musst Du selbst ganz alleine

Ich wünsche Dir alles erdenklich Gute bei Deinem Vorhaben und dass Du es in die Tat umsetzen kannst (und meine Motivation mit dem Sohn musst Du ja nicht unbedingt kopieren, obwohl, schlecht wär's sicher nicht)

Feste-Daumen-Drückende Grüße

Walter

----------


## schiene

Danke für eure Unterstützung.Ist schon kraß was so nen bissel Nikotin für "Macht"hat.Klar spielt sich alles im Kopf ab.Vieles sind zwanghafte Gewohnheiten die über Jahre "antrainiert"wurden wie z.b.die berühmte Zigarette danach.Durch die bin ich ja erst zum starken Raucher geworden  ::  .
Hab mal gehört das ja soger in den Tabak zusätzlich Stoffe mit beigemengt werden welche zu einer größeren Abhängigkeit führen sollen.Heutzutage traue ich das der Zigarettenlobby auch zu.
Aber es gibt ja auch wirkungsvolle Gegenmittel wie dieses hier:

----------


## guenny

Schiene,
ich hab vor ca. 3,5 Jahren aufgehört. vorher seit meinem 15ten geraucht, meist selbstgedrehte schwarze, gabs zollfreie dann Gauloise oder Gitane (die gelben).
ICh hbamir dann plötzlich gesagt, Mensch, morgen gehts nach LOS, nonstop. Incl. Airport-Aufenthalt ne gute Gelegenheit, sind ja eh schon mehr als 12 Stunden. Ich hab dann gleich aufgehört. Es ging, wenn auch zur Unterstützung am Anfang (die ersten 2 Wochen) mit Nikotinpflaster.
Aber egal, ich bins los, die Sucht allerdings nicht komplett. Viele sagen, dass man immer wieder mal im Kopf rückfällig wird, wobei mich der Gestank kalten Zigarettenrauch (schon der Gedanke daran) letztlich gut davon abhält.
Ich hab zugenommen, wobei ich nicht weiss, wieviel Kilo aufs Rauchen und wieviel auf die Küche meiner Phanraia gehen. Egal, ich bin heilfroh um jeden Tag ohne.

----------

Als ich Rudi Carell, kurz vor seinem Tod durch Lungenkrebs, bei einer Ehrung für sein Lebenswerk reden hörte...... naja, das war mitunter schon ein Auslöser fürs aufhören.

Zumindest half es mir dies in Erinnerung zu rufen, wenn mich die Gier nach ner Ziggi packt. 


So gesehen, danke Rudi.

----------


## schiene

Sehe eher die Gefahr bei mir wenn ich nen paar Bierchen trinke,da ist der Wille halt doch nicht mehr so stark und ne Ziggi ist schnell bei der Hand.
Helfen denn die Nikotinpflaster?

----------


## guenny

Die Pflaster bedienen die eigentliche Nikotinsucht, sie geben gleichmäßig über die Haut Nikotin an den Körper ab. Was sie natürlich nicht können, ist die Sucht im Kopf abzuschalten, also diesen Kampf gegen die Macht der Gewohnheit.
Nur es gibt damit zumindest eine Ausrede weniger: der Körper bekommt das Nikotin was er verlangt, allerdings in immer niedrigeren Dosen und ohne die eigentlich schädlichen Substanzen wie Teer, CO und sonstige Atem- und Zellgifte. Erklären die dir gerne in der Apotheke.

----------

Schiene

Wenn schon weist an was es scheitern könnte, dann musst das eben auch, zumindest für's Erste, auch aussen vor lassen.

----------


## schiene

Kein Bier,kein Sex wegen der Zigarette danach?,ziemlich viel verlangt! :traurig: 
Aber mit nen bissel Willen schaffe ich das auch ohne auf Bier und Sex zu verzichten zu müssen.

----------


## Erich

Schiene, durchhalten! Habe voriges Jahr nach 25 Jahren "Karo" drei Tage geschafft und mich danach furchtbar geärgert, dass ich wieder angefangen habe. Allerdings nicht mehr mit dem Kraut.
Wenn ich mental soweit bin, einen zweiten Versuch zu starten, wirst Du mir als dann ehemaliger Raucher Unterstützung geben!

----------


## schiene

Die Unterstützung bekommst du wenn ich es geschafft habe...und davon gehe ich aus das ich es schaffe. :super: 
Aber wie gesagt,mein Onkel hat über 30 Jahre geraucht ,von einem Tag zum anderen aufgehört,6 Jahre nicht mehr geraucht und dann wieder angefangen.Er sagte mir er wäre auch in den 6 Jahren nie richtig davon los gekommen.

----------


## Erich

Abgemacht! Unterstützung bekomme ich allerdings schneller als mir lieb ist (aber nur auf das Rauchen bezogen) aus anderer Richtung, mehr dazu im Mitglieder-Bereich...

----------


## schiene

War jetzt 4 Tage in Dresden was abends immer mit einigen Bierchen in verschiedensten Kneipen und Bars endete.Habs trotz allem geschafft keine zu rauchen.Muß aber sagen es war und ist immer noch verdammt schwer auf die Zigaretten zu verzichten.
mfG schiene

----------


## Hua Hin

Jo Schiene, 

das ist genau mein Problem. Sobald ich ein Bierchen vor mir stehen
habe, überfällt mich ein Reflex meiner rechten Hand in die linke Brusttasche zu langen.
Wünsche Dir trotzdem noch `ne harte und rauchfreie Zeit. :aetsch: 

Gruss Alex

----------


## Erich

Schließe mich der Meinung 100 Pro an: das Bier ist schuld, habe den gleichen Reflex.
Mir hat damals diese site echt geholfen:
http://www.rauchfrei-online.de/
Jedenfalls bis zu einem gewissen Punkt - das war der Moment, als Freundin mir schrieb, dass sie eine Tochter hat - das timing war perfekt, da musste ich erstmal eine anstecken auf den Schreck oder die Freude oder wie auch immer - Ausreden für sich selbst findet man leicht...

Da Dir das nicht (?) passieren kann, Schiene, weiter so!

Erich

----------


## schiene

Gestern schweren Rückschlag gehabt  ::  ....konnte einfach nicht mehr wiederstehen und hab 1ne geraucht.Naja,wenns nur bei einer bleibt wäre es schon ok für mich aber das ist ja schon wieder Selbstbetrug.

----------


## Erich

Ein seit vielen Jahren ehemaliger Raucher hat mir folgenden Tip gegeben: wenn es gar nicht anders geht, eine anstecken und nach ein paar Zügen wegwerfen.
Aber ich glaube, beim Rauchen aufhören ist es wie mit vielen anderen Dingen im Leben - muss jeder seinen Weg finden, aus den erteilten Ratschlägen den für ihn besten Kompromiss ermitteln....

----------


## schiene

Nunja,habs halt nicht geschafft und kurz vorm Urlaub wieder angefangen.Bis heute wieder den alten Trott 15-20 Ziggis.
Da seit kurzem bei uns auf Arbeit Rauchverbot herrscht (gibt nur  3 Raucherecken im freien),der Zigarettenautomat auch verschwunden ist und ich nix mehr zu rauchen hab  :traurig: hab ich soeben beschlossen mal wieder aufzuhören :respekt: 
Kollegen lachen schon und schließen Wetten ab wie lange ich es diesmal (nicht)schaffe. Ok,wollts nur mal gesagt haben...allen ne schöne rauchfreie neue Woche.

----------


## schiene

Bin mal wieder auf dem Trip des abgewöhnens.
Tag Nr.4 ohne Tabak.Somlak hat auch wieder geraucht und ich bin um einen Bath Gold reicher  ::

----------


## schiene

Auch diese Antiraucher "Werbung"auf den Pachungen halten einen nicht vom Tabak ab.Oder hats bei einem was bewirkt???

----------


## Enrico

Ich muss zugeben, mich hat das nicht berührt. Man schaut sich die Verpackung mal an, dann nie wieder...

----------


## walter

meine schwester arbeit in berlin in einer klinik.
ein rundgang in der klinik würde manchen raucher zum nachdenken bringen. 
zum glück habe ich dieses laster nicht.

----------

> [...]
> würde manchen raucher zum nachdenken bringen. 
> [...]


Mal im Ernst: Nachdenken ist bestimmt gut und schön, bringt aber in dem Fall nichts, da es sich ja um eine handfeste Sucht handelt. Auch Kampangnen die eben die 'Schädlichkeit' des Rauchens veranschaulichen sind nicht so richtig hilfreich, da auch der blödeste Raucher (also ich odda so  :: ) eben weiß, daß er seiner Gesundheit schlechtes tut. Im übrigen rauchen vermutlich auch aus eben dieser Klinik recht viele Ärzte - diese sind auch informiert darüber was sie sich antun. 

Mein Onkel war übrigens Arzt und zug überall wo er ging eine dezente Qualmwolke hinter sich her, zudem soff er im Bedarfsfall wie ein Loch, als Arzt muß er recht gut gewesen sein.

----------


## walter

> Im übrigen rauchen vermutlich auch aus eben dieser Klinik recht viele Ärzte - diese sind auch informiert darüber was sie sich antun.


stimmt, auch meine schwester raucht gelegentlich.

habe mir schon oft gedacht, dass ein gen oder ähliches dafür verantwortlich ist.
ist bei mir auch mit dem alk so. mein letztes bier liegt bestimmt monate zurück. ichh brauche es einfach nicht.   ::

----------


## Samuianer

> ....da auch der blödeste Raucher (also ich odda so ) eben weiß, daß er seiner Gesundheit schlechtes tut. Im übrigen rauchen vermutlich auch aus eben dieser Klinik recht viele Ärzte - diese sind auch informiert darüber was sie sich antun. 
> 
> Mein Onkel war übrigens Arzt und zug überall wo er ging eine dezente Qualmwolke hinter sich her, zudem soff er im Bedarfsfall wie ein Loch, als Arzt muß er recht gut gewesen sein.




Mann' Leutz kommt bloss nicht so ueberheblich und neunmal klug daher, nur weil ihr nicht raucht oder das Rauchen verteufelt - diese Argumente koennten von hirnnamputierten sein - ich glaube meinen Augen nicht!

Wer von euch weiss nicht, dass das Steuern eines Fahrzeugs, Insassen und andere Unbeteiligte toeten, zu lebenslangen Krueppeln werden lassen kann, wer von euch hat KONSEQUENT seit dieser Erkenntniss kein Fahrzeug mehr angefasst, geschweige dann gefahren?

Wer?

Ich kann Obiges endlos weiterfuehren, nur wird auf solche Argumente nie rational eingegangen, es geht munter, blindlings weiter mit dem Raucher-Bashing, was muesst ihr euch stark und auserwaehlt vorkommen, weil ihr keine Kippe mehr zwischen den gelben Fingerspitzen haltet und nicht mehr wie ein Aschenbecher mieft - alle "Hochachtung" meiner Herren!   ::  Alle Hochachtung vor soviel freimuetig exerzierte Engstirnigkeit!

----------

Hmmmm ... spieltest Du auf mein Post an?

Ich betrieb m.E. kein Raucher bashing ... rauche meiner einschätzung zur Folge selber überproportional stark (ca 50 Kippen / Tag).

----------


## Samuianer

nee, das Zitat als Trittbrett genommen!

Mir ist es eh' schietegal wer sich wie umbringt, das Leben ist letztlich, egal wie, eine Krankheit mit sicherem toedlichen Ausgang - egal wie!

Und betrachte das ganze Gedoehns um das Rauchen oder eben Nichtrauchen unter dem, in vorigem Post umschriebenen Aspekt.

Fahrradfahren, Spazierengehen koennen ebenfalls lebensgefaehrliche Unternehmungen sein!

So seh' ick det!   ::

----------


## Hua Hin

...mal ne andere Frage zu dem Thema.
Wo liegt eigentlich hier die Logik?
In Hua Hin darfste in manchen offenen Garküchen oder Restaurants nicht rauchen. Steht sogar ein
Schild gross da von wegen 2000 TB Strafe. In den meisten anderen überhaupt kein Problem.
Also, wo liegt da jetzt die Logik?

Gruss Alex

----------


## Robert

This is Thailand, das Gesetz gilt für alle, wie sie damit umgehen ist anscheinend absolut unterschiedlich.   ::

----------

> This is Thailand, das Gesetz gilt für alle, wie sie damit umgehen ist anscheinend absolut unterschiedlich.


Eben in Hua Hin ... auf einem der auf Piers aufgebauten Fischrestaurants ... gab es im Mai noch Aschenbecher sie vom eifrigen Personal eingesammelt wurden als die Behörde einen Kontrollbesuch abstattete. Kaum da die Behörde gegeangen war wurden die Ascher wieder ausgeteilt. Fand den Service klasse.

----------


## guenny

Manfred, was solls. Ich habe seit meinem 15ten geraucht. Immer die schönen selbstgedrehten, drum, schwarzer Krauser,....
Einmal aufgehört, nach 2 Jahren wieder angefangen. Jetzt bin ich seit mehr als drei Jahren rauchfrei. Von heute auf morgen, selbst aufgehört.
Gegen das Rauchen habe ich nichts, auch nicht gegen Raucher. Seit bei uns im Büro Rauchverbot ist, ist auch der Geruch in der Bude weg. Draußen, auf Party, Fest oder einfach so is das für mich kein Problem. Mich stört einfach nur der Geruch von kaltem Rauch. Mehr isses nicht. Was du mit dne anderen Risiken sagst, is natürlich völlig richtig. Daraus entstehende Gesundheits- oder besser Krankheitskosten trägt auch die Allgemeinheit, Risikozuschlag gibts keinen.
Und als ich noch rauchte, habe ich auch nicht weniger gearbeitet als Nichtraucher, sicher auchnicht schlechter.

----------


## Samuianer

Genau das moechte ich zum Ausdruck bringen, da konzentriert sich Alles auf die "boesen, boesen Nikotinabhaengigen" aber alles Andere wird einfach zur Nebensache erklaert!

Das halte ich fuer eine recht eingleisige Tunnelvision!

Bin auch Raucher, aber kein "militanter Raucher", rauche weder im Buero, noch in meinen 4 Waenden, brauche keine "Raeucherkammer" auf Flughaefen, keine im Flieger, auch nicht im Auto und kann jederzeit auf den Glimmstengel verzichten!

Das Hotel in dem ich z.Zt. arbeite ist "rauchfreie Zone"!  

Ich kenne das Problem mit dem abgestandenen "Mief" aus meiner Taetigkeit in der Gastronomie, all zu gut!

Das hat sich hier jedoch aufgrund der klimatischen Situation veraendert, da die meisten Restaurants, Pubs, Kneipen, Bars "open air" sind und somit eine gute Durchlueftung jederzeit gegeben ist!

Was soll's.... fuer mich gehoert dieses "Problem" in den Bereich "banal".

----------

> Eben in Hua Hin ... auf einem der auf Piers aufgebauten Fischrestaurants ... gab es im Mai noch Aschenbecher sie vom eifrigen Personal eingesammelt wurden als die Behörde einen Kontrollbesuch abstattete. Kaum da die Behörde gegeangen war wurden die Ascher wieder ausgeteilt. Fand den Service klasse.


Möge es lange so bleiben  ::

----------


## schiene

Jetzt raucht auch noch mein Hund  ::  
[youtube:3n3uud67]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=uU6PLL2z0tw[/youtube:3n3uud67]

----------


## schiene

Somlak kämpft ja auch schon längere Zeit vergebens gegen das Rauchen.Heute drückte sie mir ein Infoblatt in die Hand und meinte einer Kollegin hätte es sehr gut geholfen und sie hätte daraufhin mit dem Rauchen aufgehört.
Ok,ich persönlich halte nix davon,aber vielleicht ist es ein zusätzlicher Kick und unterstützt vielleicht das aufhöhren(so ne Art Plazeboeffekt)
230 Euro sind ja nun auch nicht die Menge Geld und wenns hilft spart man ja schlieslich mehr ein.
Was haltet ihr davon???
Hier der Link zum Anbieter:
*http://www.relief.de/*

----------


## Mr Mo

@Schiene
Wie kann man sich denn das rauchen weglasern lassen?
Weisst du wie das gehn soll?

Gruß
Mo

----------


## schiene

> @Schiene
> Wie kann man sich denn das rauchen weglasern lassen?
> Weisst du wie das gehn soll?
> 
> Gruß
> Mo


funktioniert wohl wie die Akupunktur,Nerven/Energiegreise werden angeregt bezw.unterbrochen.

----------


## Greenhorn

Quomem (vergleichbar mit Zyban) machts wirklich einfach!
Hat zwar auch Nebenwirkungen, aber dafuer rauche ich jetzt schon ueber zwei Jahre nicht mehr.
Die Tabletten kosten in Thailand 2-3.000 TB.

----------


## schiene

> Quomem (vergleichbar mit Zyban) machts wirklich einfach!
> Hat zwar auch Nebenwirkungen, .


und die wären???

----------


## Greenhorn

Gib einfach mal Quomem/Zyban in 'ne Suchmaschine ein.
Ich habe leider keinen Beipackzettel mehr.

Ich hatte vor allen wieder Problemen mit Kraempfen, wenn ich nicht genug getrunken (Wasser) habe.

Es ist halt ganz einfach eine Droge, die auf das Suchtzentrum wirkt und dort die Sucht total unterdrueckt.

Den meisten faellt es selbst nicht auf, aber man geht schon etwas schneller hoch, wie im Normalfall.

Bis heute macht mir Gewichtszunahme Probleme.

----------


## schiene

Danke für deine Infos,werde mich mal erkundigen!

----------


## Willi Wacker

...rauchen abgewöhnen ?

musste Schnaps trinken und `ne halbe Kiste Bier
50 Zigaretten dazu rauchen, so das dir mindestens 
4 Tage übel ist......dann haste`s eigentlich geschafft

bei mir hat's geklappt, das war vor ca. 15 oder 16 Jahren
übrigends ist meine Hütte rauchfrei, damals als für die Kleine
(ich find's ganz schön beknackt wenn Raucher keine Rücksicht nehmen,
gerade auf Kleinkinder )
Heute für mich. 
Wenn mann es hinter sich hat weiss man erst was man sich für eine 
Sch.eiss.e angetan hat über die Jahre...

----------


## resci

> ...rauchen abgewöhnen ?
> 
> musste Schnaps trinken und `ne halbe Kiste Bier
> 50 Zigaretten dazu rauchen, so das dir mindestens 
> 4 Tage übel ist......dann haste`s eigentlich geschafft
> 
> bei mir hat's geklappt,


bei mir hats auch geklappt, allerdings mit Thai Whisky, drei Abende jeweils ne ganze Pulle und dann heimgeflogen, so hab ich die ersten 4 Tage überstanden. Seit 63 Monaten rauchfrei.

resci

----------


## Willi Wacker

:: 

...ich sag mal so, 
kotzen muss man schon mal
wenn man gewinnen will    :: 




> ...Thai Whisky, drei Abende jeweils ne ganze Pulle


da tippe ich eher auf Liebesentzug
als auf den Wunsch rauchfrei zu bleiben

aber schöner Nebenefekt   ::

----------


## resci

> ...Thai Whisky, drei Abende jeweils ne ganze Pulle
> 			
> 		
> 
> da tippe ich eher auf Liebesentzug
> als auf den Wunsch rauchfrei zu bleiben


nono, damals war ich noch liiert, wegen [strike:1gyf0jwf]Weibern[/strike:1gyf0jwf] Frauen besauf ich mich doch nicht,
da is mir meine Leber zu schade drum,   ::  

resci

----------


## Willi Wacker

::

----------


## schiene

> Quomem (vergleichbar mit Zyban) machts wirklich einfach!
> Hat zwar auch Nebenwirkungen, aber dafuer rauche ich jetzt schon ueber zwei Jahre nicht mehr.
> Die Tabletten kosten in Thailand 2-3.000 TB.


ich habe es heute bestellt,mal sehen obs hilft!?

----------


## Didi-K

> ich habe es heute bestellt,mal sehen obs hilft!?


Ich drück dir die Daumen!   ::

----------

Vielleicht wachsen als weitere Nebenwirkung auch die Haare wieder.

----------


## schiene

> Vielleicht wachsen als weitere Nebenwirkung auch die Haare wieder.


Die Pillen sind doch für Somlak!!!und die hat zur Zeit noch genug Haare auf dem Kopf.Soll sie erst mal das Mittel testen.Ich beobachte die "Nebenwirkungen"und entscheide dann ob ich es auch mal mit den Pillen probiere.  ::

----------


## schiene

seit einer Woche versucht es  Somlak mit den  Quomem Tabletten welche wir uns aus Thailand haben mitbringen lassen.
Bisher mit Erfolg.Sobald sie sich eine Ziggi anzündet bekommt sie bitteren/säuerlichen Geschmack im Mund und schüttelt sich  ::  
Nebenwirkungen bei ihr:
zeitweise Müdigkeit löst sich mit Unruhegefühlen ab.
Sie legt sich jeden 2.Tag 4 Euronen welche sie sonst verdampft hätte zurück und freut sich  ::  
Bezahlt haben wir für 60 Tabletten umgerechnet 50 Euro.Unsere Bekannte war in Bangkok in 5 Apotheken um die Tabletten zu kaufen.Erst die 5.hatte sie vorrätig.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wenn sie durchhält ist sie fein raus, Schiene
zusätzlich noch ca.700 € im Jahr gespart, das sind ja 33 000 Bath
da kannst in Thailand schon mal für Essen gehen    ::

----------


## schiene

> ...wenn sie durchhält ist sie fein raus, Schiene
> zusätzlich noch ca.700 € im Jahr gespart, das sind ja 33 000 Bath
> da kannst in Thailand schon mal für Essen gehen



richtig,kann sogar den WW noch auf ein Bierchen einladen  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...komme noch drauf zurück 

bestell ihr mal 'nen schönen Jruss
Mädels mit Durchhaltevermögen sind bei mir hoch angesehen

----------


## schiene

> ...komme noch drauf zurück 
> 
> bestell ihr mal 'nen schönen Jruss
> Mädels mit Durchhaltevermögen sind bei mir hoch angesehen


werde es ihr als Motivationschub ausrichte!!

Durchhaltevermögen hat sie auf jeden Fall.Muß sie auch wenn sie fast 12 jahre mit mirr zusammen ist  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wat   ::   so lange, dabei dachte ich, ich sei der absolute King mit 17 Jahren   ::

----------


## schiene

Ein Bekannter von mir(auch starker Raucher) hat vor 6 Monaten hier Hilfe geholt.

*http://www.neurasan.de/neurasan_raucherentwoehnung.php*

Ich habe im TV auch schon Berichte davon gesehen und alles was ich hörte war durchweg positiv!!!!
Mein Bekannter meinte er habe keinerlei Entzugserscheinungen und nicht das geringste Bedürfnis nach einer "Kippe"zu greifen.

Ich habe meinen Zigarettenkonsum zur Zeit auf 5 pro Tag gesetzt.Werde mir villeicht auch die Spritzen ins Ohr knallen lassen....vielleicht hilfts!!!

Somlak hält tapfer durch und ich rauche nicht mehr in ihrer Gegenwart um es ihr zu erleichtern.

----------


## schiene

Am 12.2.2015 hatte ich dann meinen Herzinfarkt und nahm dies zum Anlass um noch einen Versuch mit dem Nichtrauchen zu starten (heute sind es 76 Tage ).
Seit dem habe ich bis jetzt keine einzige Zigarette geraucht. Auch beim Bier trinken nicht wo ich den meisten Appetit auf ein "Röllchen" habe.
Eine "Ersatzdroge" nehme ich nicht und essen tue ich auch nicht mehr oder weniger.
Das es mir durch das Nichtrauchen besser geht kann ich auch nicht sagen eher nervt es ständig das Gefühl zu haben das mir etwas fehlt.
Trotz allem habe ich für mich entschieden das Nichtrauchen durch zu ziehen.
Seit gestern versucht es auch meine Somlak mal wieder. Sie nimmt allerdings Nikotinpflaster zur Unterstützung.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...das gefühl etwas zu vermissen geht vorbei 
und irgendwann fängst du an nikotin zu hassen
es stinkt ekelhaft, verdirbt dir den apetit ...
und irgendwann kommts dir über nacht : was war ich doch all die jahre als raucher für ein idiot

----------


## Enrico

Bis es einem körperlich besser geht, das soll dauern. Ich merke nun erst nach über 3 Jahren eine leichte Besserung. Aber Verlangen habe ich keines mehr, ab und zu (3-4mal im Jahr) nur einen kurzen Gedanken. Aber der ist nach wenigen Sekunden schon wieder vergessen. 

Gerade jetzt wo wir viel bauen, stoße ich oft auf Situationen, wo ich früher eine angesteckt hätte. Könnt ich vielleicht heute wieder, aber ich habe Angst davor das es dann wieder los geht. Also alles Gut ohne Fluppen bis jetzt  :cool:

----------


## Willi Wacker

...man sollte auch Abneigungen entwickeln können   
ist doch nur eine Kopfsache

----------


## Enrico

Das dachte ich auch immer, aber im Gegenteil. Es stört mich nicht wenn andere rauchen. Nur eins, aber das war schon als ich selbst noch rauchte: nicht in der Wohnung!

----------


## chauat

> ...man sollte auch Abneigungen entwickeln können   
> ist doch nur eine Kopfsache


Keine Abneigung. Ist mir eigentlich einfach egal geworden.

----------


## schiene

Auch die Tage in Dresden habe ich ohne "Röllchen" durch gehalten.
Aber es fällt mir verdammt schwer und ich vermisse es  ::

----------


## frank_rt

schiene das wird noch viel viel besser. aber wie hab ich das besser gemeint. 
grins mal frech

----------


## schiene

Heute auf den Tag ist es ein Jahr her als ich meine letzte Zigarette geraucht habe.
Ab und wann fehlt es mir und gerade wenn man in geselliger Runde sitzt und paar Bierchen trinkt
ist die Versuchung groß eine   ::  zu wollen

Da ich aber gegen mich selbst gewettet habe   ::  und meine Wetten immer gewinne weiß ich dass ich nicht mehr rauchen werde.
Bin erstaunt wie schnell ein Jahr vergeht.

----------


## frank_rt

> Heute auf den Tag ist es ein Jahr her als ich meine letzte Zigarette geraucht habe.
> Ab und wann fehlt es mir und gerade wenn man in geselliger Runde sitzt und paar Bierchen trinkt
> ist die Versuchung groß eine   zu wollen
> 
> Da ich aber gegen mich selbst gewettet habe   und meine Wetten immer gewinne weiß ich dass ich nicht mehr rauchen werde.
> Bin erstaunt wie schnell ein Jahr vergeht.


glückwunsch für das durchhalten. ich habs noch nicht geschaft.

----------


## Enrico

Super  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Gratuliere Dir Schiene. Wirklich eine Leistung, Deinen Körper so in den Griff zu haben.  ::

----------


## pit

> Wirklich eine Leistung, Deinen Körper so in den Griff zu haben.


Beim Nichtrauchen geht es um den Geist, den man im Griff haben muss!

 ::

----------


## Siamfan

> Quomem (vergleichbar mit Zyban) machts wirklich einfach!
> Hat zwar auch Nebenwirkungen, aber dafuer rauche ich jetzt schon ueber zwei Jahre nicht mehr.
> Die Tabletten kosten in Thailand 2-3.000 TB.


Ich habe jetzt  fast 14 Jahre hinter mir! 
8-10 Jahre hatte ich immer noch diese Momente nach einer Genusszigi! 
JETZT bin ich wohl drueber weg.

Von den 15 kg "Zugewinn" habe ich erst 5 kg wieder weg.

Trotzdem, .... ich bin mir sicher, haette ich nicht aufgehoert, haette ich diese Antwort nicht mehr schreiben koennen.

Und zur Zeit sieht es so aus, ich komme noch auf so viele Posts wie der Schiene! Schade, dass Du nicht mehr hier bist!!!

----------


## Erwin

„Und zur Zeit sieht es so aus, ich komme noch auf so viele Posts wie der Schiene!“

Ja, das wird-wenn es so weiter geht-  nach einer ueberschlaegigen Rechnung etwa kurz vor Mitte Januar 2021 der Fall sein.
Da habe ich viel zu lesen! (ausser ‚Was hab Ihr heute gegessen?“, lese ich fast alles).

Und ja, es ist sehr schade, dass Schiene nicht mehr mitmacht, auch wenn man seine Ansichten nicht immer teilen konnte.

Erwin

(Ich sollte wohl noch lernen, wie man die Zitierfunktion benutzt)

----------


## Siamfan

> „Und zur Zeit sieht es so aus, ich komme noch auf so viele Posts wie der Schiene!“






> Ja, das wird-wenn es so weiter geht-  nach einer ueberschlaegigen Rechnung etwa kurz vor Mitte Januar 2021 der Fall sein.
> Da habe ich viel zu lesen! (ausser ‚Was hab Ihr heute gegessen?“, lese ich fast alles).
> 
> Und ja, es ist sehr schade, dass Schiene nicht mehr mitmacht, auch wenn man seine Ansichten nicht immer teilen konnte.
> 
> Erwin
> 
> (Ich sollte wohl noch lernen, wie man die Zitierfunktion benutzt)


Danke fuer die Hochrechnung. Jetzt habe ich ein Ziel!

Zum "Zitieren" klicke ich einfach auf die Funktion "zitieren" und dann loesche ich heraus, was ich nicht haben moechte.

Will ich es teilen, kopiere ich die Funktionen (Anfang zB [QUOTE=Erwin;89842]   und Ende   [/ QUOTE]
)und fuege da den herausgeschnittenen Text ein.  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Schoenes Bild:

http://www.trc.or.th/en/wp-content/u...019/07/444.jpg

Auf dem Rueckweg von der Arbeit ging eine lange Gerade den Berg hoch (vierspurig). Ein ideales Stueck, um eine Zigarette anzuzuenden.

Monate spaeter habe ich immer noch in der Brusttasche nach Zigaretten und Feuerzeug gesucht!  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Die schrecklichen Bilder auf den Schachteln hatten schon eine Wirkung.
Aber man wusste sich ja zu helfen:

Selbstgemachte Ueberzieher fuer Zigarettenschachteln.

----------


## Siamfan

> Ich habe jetzt  fast 14 Jahre hinter mir!


Da muss ich mich berichtigen!  :: 
Es sind erst 13 Jahre! Ist mir aufgefallen, als ich die Kondome fuer die Zigarettenschachteln geshen habe, da war unser Sohn schon ein Jahr alt.

Die KRONG THIP war (?ist) eine "saubere" Zigarette.
Sauber in so fern es wurde ihr nichts zugesetzt. 
Der Tabak ist sehr stark, aber es ist kein Zucker, Parfuem, .... drin.
Und es wurde vor allem auch kein Nikotion zugesetzt.

Die Zigaretten wurden meiner Ansicht nach auch zu feucht vermarktet. Legte man eine Zigarette auf den Aschenbecher, ging sie in der Regel aus.

Das Beste ist immer noch der Thaitabak!! Etwas Tabak auf das Naturblatt, das dann ohne Klebstoff in der Hand (etwas diagonal) gerollt wird. Damit es nicht wieder aufgeht, muss es staendig festgehalten werden.

Ich habe eigentlich nie diese langen Zigaretten gebraucht!!!
2-3 Zuege und dann war gut/ genug. Dann war auch der Filter schon heiss, .....

Beim JaaSuub (Thai Tabak) konnte man das selbst steuern.

----------


## Siamfan

Sollte ich nochmal anfangen,  würde ich nur jaa sub rauchen. 
Tabak kann man ja auch selbst anbauen. Habe aber (noch) keine Ahnung,  wie man den aufbereitet.

----------


## schiene

Ich bin nun seit dem 12.2.2015 komplett rauchfrei.
Hilfsmittel wie Nikotinpflaster oder andere Dinge habe ich nicht gebraucht.
Ich rieche es immer noch gerne wenn jemand neben mir raucht und ich gehe auch
in Bars/Kneipen wo geraucht wird.Persönlich würde ich nie wieder damit anfangen.
Mittlerweile sinds sicher einige tausende Euros welche ich gespart habe ,aber wenn man sie nicht zurück
legt merkt man das auch nicht spürbar. Allerdings habe ich seit ich nicht mehr rauche immer ein Kratzen 
im Hals und habe 15 Kg zugenommen obwohl ich meine Essgewohnheiten nicht verändert habe.
Mit der Zunahme hat aber vielleicht auch was damit zu tun das Somlak nicht mehr kocht und daher das
Essen wieder schmeckt  ::  (Späßchen)  ::

----------

